# KISS Survey



## keirahaha (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello, we are A2 students working on a media project where we look at a favourite band of ours and we analyse what sorts of people fit into what categories of people. In this case fans of KISS. Any help we could have by answering this short 8 question survey would be really helpful. (Link below)

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MBL856STRA

Many thanks,
Ed and Catrin.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Filled out the survey...hope it helps


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Same here. How can we find the results of the survey? It made me curious.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Anyone else hate kiss? I can't understand why people like them....


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Anyone else hate kiss? I can't understand why people like them....


You must not care about rocking all night long and partying every day!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

DrMike said:


> You must not care about rocking all night long and partying every day!


I think you may have hit the nail directly on its head.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've always hated Kiss - this coming from nearly a lifelong metal fan. I hate comic books too. Kiss are comic book heroes with an emphasis on the word "comic." Well, okay. Secretly I can sort of appreciate Paul Stanley's voice. I even like a bit of cheesiness in music, but this is way too much cheese and an ongoing embarrassment to me. They rank just above The Village People, and just below ABBA in my pantheon of rock bands.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Well, KISS aren't metal, they're glam rock.

I think they're better for what they've inspired than they are as a band. It's fun to hate them, consider them sellouts, talentless, etc, until you remember one of your favorite bands probably covered one of their songs, or at least took a lot of influence from them. (In my case Melvins.)

I don't like 'em, but oh well.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I haven't paid much attention to them, but I'm still amused by my father-in-law, a minister, one time cluelessly coming off the plane at Nashville in the company of the Knights in Service to Satan.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not overly sure who they are so I'm off for a listen - where should I start?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Bix said:


> I'm not overly sure who they are so I'm off for a listen - where should I start?


@ Bix, You could probably find them on youtube or spotify, but I wouldn't advise you to expend a lot of effort. If you do, however, find them, keep the volume down, especially if you're wearing headphones, yeah?


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

samurai said:


> @ Bix, You could probably find them on youtube or spotify, but I wouldn't advise you to expend a lot of effort. If you do, however, find them, keep the volume down, especially if you're wearing headphones, yeah?


okey doke - a lot of loud noise then?!? - here goes


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Ah yes - I know who they are now, tongues out and black and white face paint - I do not like!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

The 2:30-2:52 part here alone makes them great:






It's much better than Brahms op. 118 for sure.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

^Of course, how could the great composers compare to such beauty?!?!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

I still enjoy listening to them from time to time, good basic rock tunes from 1970s era.........
This double platinum CD (originally two records) features very best solid cuts from 1970s heyday, fun stuff

I laugh at the whole costume/make-up craze and the 1980s "no make-up" period, but musically enjoyable (don't think about too hard its mindless fun)


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

I like KISS too. \m/


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kiss without and with make-up...........
note giutarist Vinnie Vincent (1982-84) in no make-up photo (Ace Frehley left for a time 1982-96)


----------



## Bgroovy2 (Mar 27, 2009)

I used to be into these guys when I was a kid, but I grew out of it. Bottom line: Love em or hate em, what they did was original and different and they SOLD records! I saw an interview with Simmons last year where he stated that he is worth about a billion!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Their 70s stuff is excellent - great riffs, great hooks and great corny lyrics - 'Calling Dr. Love' and 'Christine Sixteen' from Kiss Alive II are an absolute hoot. Also, the first live album is one of my all-time favourites and I don't care how much overdubbing was done. From about 1983 onwards they became just another hair-metal band so remember them this way:

'So if you please, get on your knees
There are no bills, there are no fees
Baby I know what your problem is -
The first step of the cure is A KISS!!!'


----------



## Ludders (Jun 17, 2011)

Indifferent. Don't love or hate them. They are merely irrelevant.



DrMike said:


> You must not care about rocking all night long and partying every day!


Don't need Kiss to do that.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Are Kiss for real? I thought they were a long running and rather stale joke.


----------

